# Just saying Hi



## Robersim (Jan 19, 2011)

Let me introduce myself

I am a HS tech student that has been doing tech for about 4+ years (i'm a freshman) with a local theatre company, mainly lighting. I have been browsing control booth for about a year now and thought I would go ahead and sign up. 

Thanks


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome! Glad you finally took time to register, I hope you continue to enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## skyline1241 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!

__________________
<spam signature deleted by moderator>


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 13, 2011)

*skyline1241*, YOU are welcome here, provided you have an interest in the technical aspects of the live entertainment industry. A LINK to a non-related "watch movies online" website in your signature however, IS NOT welcomed. Try it again and you will be permanently banned from the site and labeled forever as a spammer.

Your link was active for less than 15 minutes, and seen by exactly two people. Why bother?


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 14, 2011)

I swear I've seen this guy before somewhere.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 14, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> I swear I've seen this guy before somewhere.


 
 Hmmm... Inside Joke or does someone have a stalker.


----------

